# Anyone interested in a new comic?



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jul 5, 2022)

I’m considering creating a comic series and having it professionally illustrated. If there is enough interest I might have some of it voiced or even animated. I’m not ready to release information directly concerning the comic itself that is until copyright and trademarking is finalized. Just testing the waters by asking and seeing response


----------

